
EU-US Privacy Shield in big trouble, may not pass muster, suggests German leak - Tomte
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2016/04/eu-us-privacy-shield-problems-article-29-german-leak/
======
nunobrito
Either the shield provides privacy or it doesn't.

What we shouldn't have in Europe is an illusion of privacy like the whole
shame with cookie episode, where website owners are now forced to place silly
cookie warnings instead of warning that Google is tracking their activities
through Adsense javascript and other means.

